# Haunted House Walls



## wsmrffjames (Apr 2, 2011)

I am making walls for my haunted house this year, but dont know how to hold them together i want something that i can use over and over again and will do minimal damage to the walls. how do you hold the walls in your maze together?


----------



## ouizul1 (May 22, 2010)

While in the service I saw a setup that worked pretty good using door hinges. The walls butted together so the hinges couldn't actually "hinge". They just held the walls against each other. Two sets of hinges on each side of the wall seam, one set at the top, one set at the bottom. To take down the walls, they just knocked out the pins. To put them up again, they installed the pins. I'm thinking the overall configuration of the walls didn't change much from year to year, though.


----------



## octoberist (Apr 3, 2007)

*Holding walls together*



wsmrffjames said:


> I am making walls for my haunted house. ... how do you hold the walls in your maze together?


I use a very strong glue or mastic. Mastic is a resin which you obtain from the mastic tree (Pistacia lentiscus). In pharmacies and Nature shops it's called "arabic gum" (not to be confused with gum arabic) and "Yemen gum".

In Greece it's called the "tears of Chios," being traditionally produced on that Greek island, and, like other natural resins is produced in "tears" or droplets. But I find shipping it from Greece to be ridiculously expensive. Try to get it locally. I get mine from the Argentinian bruja who lives in a shed by the railroad tracks.

Originally liquid, mastic is sun-dried into drops of hard brittle translucent resin. When chewed, the resin softens and becomes a bright white and opaque gum. The flavor is bitter at first, but after chewing it releases a refreshing, slightly piney or cedar flavor.


----------



## Ryan Wern (Dec 3, 2009)

I use heavy-duty zip ties on some of my lightweight 1/4'' plywood walls in the low-scare areas. In the high-scare areas, they bolt together.


----------



## wsmrffjames (Apr 2, 2011)

think i going to end up bolting them all together going to hopefully build my first two panels today to see how my plans are going to work. thank you all


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

James, what kind of panels are you using? That will determine the means of fastening them together. In the haunt I was a part of, we used 2x4s for framing and 1/4" OSB for the wall itself. These were then screwed together with drywall screws on the 2x4 frame end to end making the wall. The panels were also bolted into the concrete below with concrete screws drilled through the 2x4 and into the deck. We had this maze indoors as part of the haunt.


----------



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

ouizul1 said:


> While in the service I saw a setup that worked pretty good using door hinges. The walls butted together so the hinges couldn't actually "hinge". They just held the walls against each other. Two sets of hinges on each side of the wall seam, one set at the top, one set at the bottom. To take down the walls, they just knocked out the pins. To put them up again, they installed the pins. I'm thinking the overall configuration of the walls didn't change much from year to year, though.


I really like this idea - thanks for posting.


----------



## stagehand1975 (Feb 22, 2010)

ouizul1 said:


> While in the service I saw a setup that worked pretty good using door hinges. The walls butted together so the hinges couldn't actually "hinge". They just held the walls against each other. Two sets of hinges on each side of the wall seam, one set at the top, one set at the bottom. To take down the walls, they just knocked out the pins. To put them up again, they installed the pins. I'm thinking the overall configuration of the walls didn't change much from year to year, though.


Theatrical supply places sell a hinge that come with a pin that has a 90 bend at the top for tool free fast removal and replacement.


----------



## wsmrffjames (Apr 2, 2011)

Spiderclimber said:


> James, what kind of panels are you using? That will determine the means of fastening them together. In the haunt I was a part of, we used 2x4s for framing and 1/4" OSB for the wall itself. These were then screwed together with drywall screws on the 2x4 frame end to end making the wall. The panels were also bolted into the concrete below with concrete screws drilled through the 2x4 and into the deck. We had this maze indoors as part of the haunt.


I've started building and am using 11/16 x 2 1/2 furring strips. think im going to end going bolting them together using wing nuts then cross bracing the walls at the top


----------



## wsmrffjames (Apr 2, 2011)

Ok well I started building my panels out of 11/16 x 2 1/2 furring strips and think im going to bolt them together with the wingnuts. now the only problem ive run into is bolting the corners together.... thank you all for the replys and keep them coming if there are any better ideas.


----------



## wsmrffjames (Apr 2, 2011)

Well good news, solved my problem with my corners doing a little research tonight.

here is a link to a good "How To" dilly for wall panels.

http://bananaman165.home.comcast.net...allDetails.htm


----------

